
Another Programming Idiom You've Never Heard Of - jlturner
http://prog21.dadgum.com/141.html
======
dalke
From June 6, 2012. 33 comments at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4078211](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4078211)
.

(I was hoping there was a new Hague post, then realized it was one I had read
before.)

